# how to tell if you have a non standard case?



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

How do I know if I have a non standard case?

The case I have is ATX, crystal clear acryllic. I was told that you may have to modify a case if you canot get the psu in. The PSU fits in my case, but on the back of the case an oval shape is cut out, so will that mean I have to modifyu the case?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well if the PSU fits in and bolts ( well screws actually ) up that is a good sign. the things to then look for is that the PSU fit tight up against your case and the cut out in your case allows the PSU fan to operate without obstruction. You should also make sure you can plug your power cord in and operate any power switches. If not Yes you may have to mod the case to let all of the above happen. Just be careful not to cut out where you PSU screws up as you need to have 4 screws holding your PSU in your case


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

well there are nmo screw holes at all on my PSU (OCZ gamextream 700W) So I have no glue how it goes into my case. I just know that if you take the back cover off, that it does fit inside, and when you put the cover back on, that you can get the power outlet showing through the oval shape, but it does look weird (square thing trying to be flush against an oval opening.)

Also the fan on my PSU is supposed to face towards the bottom of the case


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

i just looked at the power supply and it does have 4 screw holes, the fan will face down inside your case, The PSu does not have a external fan so you just have to make sure you face the power socket to the outside, this is the face were the mounting holes are


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

ok, cool, got it in, thank you!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

no problem, glad you got it sorted out


----------

